# [SOLVED] Poor Broadband Speed on Notebook



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I have high speed broadband. On my desktop, when I run speedtest.net, I get approx. 170-180 Mbps

If I disconnect the ethernet cable from the desktop and connect it to the notebook, and run speedtest.net, I only get 85 Mbps.

Any ideas?

T


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Poor Broadband Speed on Notebook*

The Ethernet port on the laptop may only be rated at 10/100. Meaning the highest it could receive is 100 Mbps.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Poor Broadband Speed on Notebook*

Thanks Masterchiefxx17

Can you give me some guidance as to how I might check that.

T


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Poor Broadband Speed on Notebook*

Look up the model specs or check the manual.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Poor Broadband Speed on Notebook*

Thanks guys.

The spec says 10/100 Base T

So I guess that explains it

T


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

WOW! 170+ mbs download! What internet provider do you have? Just curious ...


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I get 200Mbps as part of my cable tv and phone package (UPC) here in Ireland.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

TexasBandit said:


> WOW! 170+ mbs download! What internet provider do you have? Just curious ...


If you want as fast internet, your location offers Verizon FIOS which is one of the fastest ISPs in the US:

Verizon FiOS® Coverage & Availability | Check Service


----------

